# Installing Samba as PDC



## me7 (Aug 12, 2010)

I started following the tutorial here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=770

when I got to the step where I have to open up the config file :



```
Open the /usr/local/etc/openldap/slapd.conf file and make sure it looks like the following
```

that file isn't there.. instead I found it here:


```
/usr/local/share/examples/smbldap-tools
```

Do i edit it there?? or is that file not being used because it has a copy of smb.conf and I know that thats not where the program looks for the smb.conf file.

I'm using a newer version of samba and probably ldap as well .

Please let me know.


----------



## alp (Aug 12, 2010)

1) slapd.conf should be situated in /usr/local/etc/openldap
2) Above mentioned tutorial contains at least  one error - linking ldap.conf for nss_ldap to client openldap's ldap.conf. So, please, read more on subject (I'm not ready to provide some links now...)


----------

